# New User



## kippie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I made a user but it doesn't work. I can't login with the user.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2017)

How to ask questions the smart way; be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## kippie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a FreeBSD/i386. If I add a new user with single user mode. It says succesfully added user. But when i reboot the system. I can't login.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2017)

_How_ did you add the user? What command(s) did you use? Is this on that Soekris? If it has a NanoBSD image /etc/ (where the user database lives) is a md(4) filesystem, changes to it will be lost when you switch off or reboot.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/howto.html


----------



## kippie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> _How_ did you add the user? What command(s) did you use? Is this on that Soekris? If it has a NanoBSD image /etc/ (where the user database lives) is a md(4) filesystem, changes to it will be lost when you switch off or reboot.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/howto.html


I added with adduser and added the user to the group wheel and gave password. it is on a other soekris. i does have a NanoBSD image. and i didn't reboot i used exit. en mogen we nederlands praten hier?


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 16, 2017)

What happens when the user tries to log in?  What is the exact error message?

To debug it: Log in as root again, and look in /etc/passwd.  Is the new user listed in there?  If no, then adding the user failed (or changes to /etc/ were lost).  If yes, then read the line for that user and see what is missing.


----------



## kippie1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ralphbsz said:


> What happens when the user tries to log in?  What is the exact error message?
> 
> To debug it: Log in as root again, and look in /etc/passwd.  Is the new user listed in there?  If no, then adding the user failed (or changes to /etc/ were lost).  If yes, then read the line for that user and see what is missing.


No i cannot log in root and user. It says Login incorrect
I tried to change password. It says evertime when i try to log in. login incorrect. I cannot log in.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2017)

kippie1 said:


> en mogen we nederlands praten hier?


No. Rule #9: FreeBSD Forums Rules.


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 20, 2017)

Don't know how to debug this remotely.
Try this: as superuser, check the content and date of /etc/master.passwd (write down the size of the file, the last modification time, and a checksum of the content, for example made with the `cksum` program.  Then change the password for root to a really simple string (like abc).  You should now see that the modification time of master.passwd is newer, and that the content changed.  Then reboot, and see whether you can log in.  Also do the same thing with a non-root user account.  If you still can't log in, them something in the configuration of login and perhaps PAM is broken.  I'm not an expert on the internals of that.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 20, 2017)

This is a NanoBSD issue. The slice is read only. Every time you reboot all changes are lost.
Your going to have to edit the /cfg partition as it holds the settings.
You will need to mount it with 'Write Access" to keep changes.

"The configuration file partition persists under the _/cfg_ directory.  It
    contains files for    _/etc_ directory and is briefly mounted read-only    right
    after the system boot"
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?nanobsd(8)

The manual has a good example in this case.
*EXAMPLES*
    Making persistent changes to _/etc/resolv.conf_:

      vi /etc/resolv.conf
      ...
      mount /cfg
      cp /etc/resolv.conf /cfg
      umount /cfg

You could also mount you nanobsd SDCard from another machine and poke around or edit /cfg files directly. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/24602/


----------

